# ADABRA TALK



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## wellington (Sep 18, 2012)

Ha, ha, they are plotting something, watch your back


----------



## Laurie (Sep 19, 2012)

Aldabra one: When he gets our here, you knock him down..

Aldabra two: Ok, Ok, then we take the bucket of food


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Sep 19, 2012)

ROTFL lol


----------



## Laurie (Sep 19, 2012)

Does this shell make my butt look fat?

Sorry, I could do this all day! My sense of humor rivals a ten year old's


----------



## dds7155 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea it was your lens , you have a super compound, what kind of dog is that outside the enclosure ?


----------



## algoroth1 (Sep 19, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>



Great shot! thanks for posting.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

dds7155 said:


> Yea it was your lens , you have a super compound, what kind of dog is that outside the enclosure ?







Laurie said:


> Does this shell make my butt look fat?
> 
> Sorry, I could do this all day! My sense of humor rivals a ten year old's


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you come here often?


----------



## Masin (Sep 19, 2012)

"explain to me what you meant by THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!" 
"nothing! Relax!"
"I'm telling Dad!!!"


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

dds7155 said:


> Yea it was your lens , you have a super compound, *what kind of dog is that outside the enclosure ?*



*That is Chewy, my retired police dog! *


----------



## Kerryann (Sep 19, 2012)

They were gossiping about your outfit.. I can see it in their faces


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> They were gossiping about your outfit.. I can see it in their faces



 *Camo!*


----------



## Alan RF (Sep 19, 2012)

'if you scratch my back then I'll scratch yours!'


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 19, 2012)

Alan RF said:


> 'if you scratch my back then I'll scratch yours!'


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 19, 2012)

They where talking about which female in their herd is the best


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Sep 20, 2012)

I think they might just have been talking about if the grass really is greener on the other side of the fence I think your tortoises are great and these photos are awesome.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

lovelyrosepetal said:


> I think they might just have been talking about if the grass really is greener on the other side of the fence I think your tortoises are great and these photos are awesome.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 20, 2012)

I love it...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

mainey34 said:


> I love it...


----------

